# Shedding winter coats!



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

My boys have started shedding their winter coats...holey-moley, that's a lot of hair!! 

How long does it usually take for it to shed completely?

Arthur's not crazy about letting me brush him.
He keeps wanting to butt the brush, so I only get a few swipes at him with the brush as he's running by...little monster!
Merlin enjoys the brushings, but Arthur's the one that really needs it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It takes a while but I'm not sure on exact timing when it stops.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I hear ya, my doe is finished now my wether has started, he has cotton balls coming off him! I guess it takes about a month give or take....


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

we had no real snow, and temps not too bad for where we are, only a few weeks of 20's. My nigis haven't started, my 2 boers does have been blowing of fuzz balls for a couple weeks seems to be at an end though.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine are too... which is odd since we typically have a lot of freezing weather yet to come. We arent' typically frost-free till close to Memorial Day, which is when they're due to kid. It's been mild the last week or two... but froze again last night. Hope they know what they're doing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, our does haven't really started to shed a whole lot yet, kinda glad as it's still been pretty cold out.

Of course the nice comb I bought last year has magically disappeared! So I'll probably have to replace it before we can start brushing them. We have a pregnant doe that has a massively thick coat, she really needs to be brushed daily especially before warmer weather does hit.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It depends on a few things...first off, each goat sheds at a different rate. Weather and health will also factor in. They might be shedding around one to a few months...it just depends. I have some goats that shed very quickly and others seem to take their time. :thumb:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

The more you brush them the quicker the down fur will be removed.

You could also give them a scratching area/post. I take push broom brushes and attach to my posts. 

HTH,


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

FarmerJen said:


> Mine are too... which is odd since we typically have a lot of freezing weather yet to come. We arent' typically frost-free till close to Memorial Day, which is when they're due to kid. It's been mild the last week or two... but froze again last night. Hope they know what they're doing!


Hahaha...I hope so too!
We still have at least 6 inches of snow, and it's been going down into the teens every night.
Arthur has way more of the fluffy undercoat going on that Merlin does.

This afternoon I figured out that he doesn't mind the brushing. 
It's when I pull the hair from the brush and let it blow away in the wind...THAT scares him. :eyeroll: :lol: 
Seriously?!?!? :eyeroll: Goofy Goat!!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Unless mine start looking really mangy I'm not going to brush them till the weather warms, when I'll probably just shave them. Brushing removes that fluff and I'm afraid if I do that, they'll get too cold. My main concern is that the fluff doesn't look nearly as water repellant as their regular fur... so I'm guessing they may get wetter if there's too much fluff sticking out. I'll keep an eye on that... but they seem to be accepting their new goat barn, so hopefully wet goats are a thing of the past.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Arthur is looking SO mangy...most of the hair around his neck has come out, so he has a fluffy head and body with a skinny neck connecting them...LOL!!:laugh:

I've decided to just let the hair come out naturally too, FarmerJen. :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our doe with the thickest coat is definitely shedding, I didn't think she was. It's not much just yet.
I finally found our good comb, and started combing her out the other day, she just LOVED it, I got about 2 handfuls of hair. i brushed her yesterday and got a handful. I just ran the comb over her today not really getting much out, just to kind of get her to relax while I was waiting to collect a fecal sample.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I've posted some photos of Arthur's shedding in another thread.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/normal-shedding-142046/

He's looking mangier by the hour and I just want to make sure this is a normal goat shedding.


----------



## CandyMountainGoats (Apr 10, 2013)

My doe is shedding and she has a bald spot in one area. What do you think? Mites/lice? What is the best treatment?


----------

